# Another of Hubbyâs projects.



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

He is 82 years old and disabled, but loves to keep busy with his hobby and loves working with wood.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Cute


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

Beautiful! It will be interesting to see it the birds prefer one color over another!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice!!!!! He does a wonderful job on the bird houses! ;0)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are lovely


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

They are amazing! Very nice work!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

I love his birdhouses, they are just fantastic.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

They are great, great job he does


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Those are adorable! If I were a bird, I'd move in right away!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

These are fabulous!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

They are amazing!


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

Those are beautiful, I know our birds prefer the wooden ones more than the plastic.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

He does excellent work. His birdhouses are functional art, like our creations. My brother in law made me an Amish style swift. That might be something your DH would like to do.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

These are brilliant.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I wouldn't mind living in one of these, they're adorable.


----------



## sandier. (Oct 21, 2017)

Beautiful work hope he keeps making them. It would make great gifts.


----------



## Graeraldine (Jan 27, 2018)

They are all beautiful someone half his age could not do that


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

I think any bird would be pleased to occupy any of his wonderful homes!!!


----------



## LibraryGal (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow! He is quite a skilled craftsman. Those are beautiful.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely. He does beautiful work. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Wonderful work.


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

Absolutely lovely. Tis good to keep the mind and hands busy.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

How lovely! These will look great suspended in a bush or tree and birds will love them! Give him an extra kiss and thanks for posting.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Jan 31, 2013)

I love them all! Does he sell them?


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I would guess he's a perfectionist.


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

They are so cute and original.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful bird houses


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

VikingPrincess said:


> I love them all! Does he sell them?


Thank you. No, he doesn't sell them. It's just something he loves to do. These three are gifts.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Grandma G. said:


> I would guess he's a perfectionist.


Yes Grandma G. Definitely a perfectionist. ????


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Grandma G. said:


> I would guess he's a perfectionist.


Yes Grandma G. Definitely a perfectionist. ????


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Your husband is very talented.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

He is very creative and talented, fantastic work.


----------



## la7deonce (Sep 14, 2012)

Those are beautiful tiny houses.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Very nice. The colors are perfect.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

A very talented man.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

They are so cute. He is gifted.


----------



## rosied527 (Jan 24, 2018)

Does he sell them? I'd love to buy one.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

My husband enjoys woodworking, too--and also builds bird houses/feeders! Your husband's birdhouses are SO adorable--and remind me of miniature dollhouses.....great job--love, love the colors. Our Bluebirds are currently "renting"--and, I so enjoy listing the chirping of the little ones!! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

rosied527 said:


> Does he sell them? I'd love to buy one.


No, I'm sorry rosied, he doesn't make them to sell. He made these three as gifts. It's something he loves to do.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Bless his heart. These are adorable. So wonderful that he likes to spend his time creating something instead of just sitting in front of the TV. Good for him.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Your DH is a very talented man, I love seeing his work when you post them.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

How lovely....they have such character !


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Those are wonderful. So bright and cheerful. Congrats to your husband for a job(s) well done.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh they are beautiful!! Love the detail and that they keep your hubby working on his hobby!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## mbeare (Dec 5, 2013)

Beautiful If he would sell them I would buy. It may help him buy new materials etc.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW! I love them!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

He creates beautiful bird houses..Now what little bird wouldn't love to claim one of these..


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I love his birdhouses. Glad he has a hobby he loves to keep him busy!!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

They’re cute and pretty.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Very cute houses, the birds must be so happy!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful birdhouses and the cheerful colors he uses to paint them. Bless both of you and have a wonderful week.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

What adorable little bird cottages, and so colorful! Good for him for being so handy and creative  Lynn


----------



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

Amazing. Good for him. It will keep him young.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

love it, so very nice


----------



## hougland (Nov 29, 2017)

How great it is that he keeps busy making such wonderful items. Please keep showing pics of his work. It is inspiring.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

These are so colorful. Your man is talented, thank you for sharing with your KP friends.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Those are very nice. There is an older gentleman in our town that makes birdhouses. When we replaced our fence we donated the usable cedar to him. Our back yard is too hot for bird houses though.


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

How precious are these. You do great work.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

They're great, love the way your husband has painted them.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Good for him. These little bird houses are charming.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Such attractive homes should be occupied very quickly!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Delightful!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

So very pretty!


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

Love these! What beautiful work he does!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

They are all beautiful..


----------



## rosied527 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for letting me know-they are beautiful!


----------



## pansysmum (Dec 27, 2015)

I love those!! So cute!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Are these done for sale? I think they would be very popular because they are so cute and well done.


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh so pretty, I collect bird houses so agree that it is a wonderful and very talented of your dear hubby to be so creative, love is color choices. I imagine the birds will love them.


----------



## Marg-ann (Sep 9, 2013)

Comfy pretty little bird hatches, so well done clever man - hope your work gives you peace and satisfaction coz I know the birds will benefit from it.


----------

